# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  [EPIC] Remove Honor Cap!

## Aldun

Hi guys,

Today in Wintergrasp I found this great exploit. It manages you to get over the 75.000honor cap!

If you don't believe me, this is my proof:
*As some people didn't believe me and asked me for a full image with a little less honor (as proof you can spend it and thus it isn't client-sided..), I uploaded a new image:*

I don't care if you think its made on a private server, as it isn't.

*How to remove the cap:*.
-Get capped first (75.000).
-Go to Wintergrasp and complete any of the weekly quests there.
-Go to the NPC to complete quest, but do not complete the quest yet.
-Create tons of lag (open internet a zillion times, open wow 20times or whatever you like).
-Click on Complete Quest (I did it 3times fast in a row, but not sure if that matters..), if you got enough lag it won't get completed yet.
-Press ALT-F4 fast.
-Login back again and you should have 75.000honor + the amount you wouldve gotten from the weekly quest.

As long as you stay at 75.001 honor or higher, you can get infinite honor! Just go bot in BG's, or save up honor for the next season ^^.
*Before you go flame me because it doesn't work at you, when I tried to replicate this bug it took me like 10 tries on my other character, so it depends on luck and amounts of lag..*


Good luck!
-Aldun

----------


## Impulse01

If this works I will sooooo +rep you.

----------


## Crackbacon

I just recently completed my "weeklies" for WG, but this does indeed sound interesting. Will you gain the normal amount of Honor rewarded from the quest, or will they stack up due to the lagg, giving you thousands and thousands of honor?

Also, does it matter whether it's personal lag, or zone-lag due to Wintergrasp on a high populated server?

----------


## Speakkk

"If it works..." answers are quite worthless; try by yourself, comment or add anything useful; else, juste wait.

Tried few times with 70k honor...didn't work.

----------


## Aldun

> I just recently completed my "weeklies" for WG, but this does indeed sound interesting. Will you gain the normal amount of Honor rewarded from the quest, or will they stack up due to the lagg, giving you thousands and thousands of honor?
> 
> Also, does it matter whether it's personal lag, or zone-lag due to Wintergrasp on a high populated server?



You will just get the normal honor, but because you bypass the honorcap you can just keep obtaining honor from bgs/WG then.




> "If it works..." answers are quite worthless; try by yourself, comment or add anything useful; else, juste wait.
> 
> Tried few times with 70k honor...didn't work.



As I said in my post, you need to be capped (75k) with honor first, thats why it didn't work at you  :Smile: .

----------


## Gripen2

Will try when i get capped.

----------


## CuT

at 70k, will try today.

edit: capp'd will try in 53min

----------


## tirre182

Im so going to try this when i get my honor capped .. will take awhile..
Anyway

+Rep

----------


## Gripen2

Move to elite.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Aldun

I would, if I had Donator/Contributor =').

----------


## Miksu

Please ask mod to move this to elite! Too epic exploit for leechers! It will work longer if its in the elite.

----------


## Stjimmy

> Move to elite.


why does everyone always say that. Yes usually it involves things that the public can't know so it won't be fixed, but this was posted to the public. The information is out there now, changing the forum won't help theres ways to still find it.

----------


## Gash

what does this give to you? I mean, why do u need infinite honor cap?

----------


## tirre182

Infinite honor cap is very useful if your botting in pvp and you can just keep it going and get a milion honor

----------


## Parog

> what does this give to you? I mean, why do u need infinite honor cap?



Means you can save up for next season and buy all the pieces you would possibly need.

----------


## Gash

hm sounds SMEXEH!

----------


## Ventrix

Sounds pretty nice, gotta try that when I'm capped!

----------


## Origano

I have to say that this sounds very, very weird. Can FPS lag and quick WoW shut down really break the allmighty cap. Nonethless the cap and the honor is stored SERVER side. It might also be just a graphical bug like the the 1 s = 1 gold thing etc. Do not get your hopes up. Could OP please post a screenshot of the whole screen? That doesn't guarantee that it isn't fake tho!

----------


## amunro

yeah sounds too good to be true tbh. Prove it to me and I STILL wont believe you!

----------


## Lukas 45

Origano... Its not about FPS lag, but your MS. Thats why you have to open alot that curse you lag much

----------


## Apple Pi

To make the MS lag you need just start dling a bunch of torrents =-D

----------


## ChildeRoland

> Please ask mod to move this to elite! Too epic exploit for leechers! It will work longer if its in the elite.


Too good for leechers.... You realise you leech even though it doesn't say leecher on your title? You have 11 rep and been here for 2-3 years....

----------


## Dynezor

Great job finding that one +rep xD

----------


## U_dont_kno_me?

very nice if it works. +rep anyways

----------


## dotman

ill try it tomorow

----------


## Pietje

> Too good for leechers.... You realise you leech even though it doesn't say leecher on your title? You have 11 rep and been here for 2-3 years....


Plus it doesn't last a second longer in elite, as Blizzard can donate to get access? Hell, they COULD make their own exploit to get into the epic leet win section!

----------


## Cancerpuffs

> Too good for leechers.... You realise you leech even though it doesn't say leecher on your title? You have 11 rep and been here for 2-3 years....


You realize he donated actual money to help site keep running? I wish I had read this sooner, I just spent my honor  :Mad:  .

----------


## renegade121

asssuming this works i will....JIZZ IN MY PANTS!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kamratjoel

Hmm. Just a question.

You sure this isn't client-side? If it isn't then it's rather cool.

----------


## blackfang500

The question is, is the honor past the cap usable?

----------


## Emilie Autumn

> Too good for leechers.... You realise you leech even though it doesn't say leecher on your title? You have 11 rep and been here for 2-3 years....


he did pay, and i can tell you giving the site money helps it alot more than the number of people posting the allmighty 3.2 MONEY PATCH HAXOR GUIDZ do.

@OP for once we have a theead that actually deservers EPIC in its title!

----------


## kamratjoel

Well Emilie Autumn, if it's not client-side, that is.  :Big Grin:

----------


## SolidMoose

Anyone confirm this? I already did my weeklies :\

----------


## cloudafloat

This is very useful thanks

----------


## Emilie Autumn

very true, hope its not client side. can the op go spend some points and tell us then? or can sum1 just go over the cap by a lil n confirm it? id love to start the new season in full gear =P

----------


## CuT

Did not work for me. Capped, and i had piggy's lag maker running, 3 torrents, 10 wows, and a few internet windows running. 

Hit complete and alt F4 right after, just completed quest and got rewards minus the honor. Needs more testing. I only had one quest left to try. 

So thats one nonworking test, anyone else?

----------


## kingralphus

One thing ive never really understood when ppl yell "move to elite!!" Dont you think Blizz has ppl monitoring these sites and also the elite section? im pretty sure Blizz can spend the few bucks to have an employee as a donator here,lol.So it doesnt matter where you move it,if its posted they will find it,sad but true.

----------


## TuFF

> One thing ive never really understood when ppl yell "move to elite!!" Dont you think Blizz has ppl monitoring these sites and also the elite section? im pretty sure Blizz can spend the few bucks to have an employee as a donator here,lol.So it doesnt matter where you move it,if its posted they will find it,sad but true.


..Elite Lounge can't be accessed by Donators, Only the Elite Usergroup, Hence the "Elite" Forum

----------


## Froogle

... donators don't get the elite section. 325 rep... which is very time consuming to get and I very hardly doubt a blizzard employee would waste time to get to it...

----------


## xtase2007

so i see so far noone confirmed this, i think this screenshot was made in paint.

edit: holy shit i just closed my wow before server crash and i got free honor! PROOF!!!!:

----------


## Phygar

> Plus it doesn't last a second longer in elite, as Blizzard can donate to get access? Hell, they COULD make their own exploit to get into the epic leet win section!


Wrong leet section :P

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/elite-discussions/

----------


## Aldun

> The question is, is the honor past the cap usable?


Yes it is, I could buy anything with honorcosts with it  :Smile: 




> very true, hope its not client side. can the op go spend some points and tell us then? or can sum1 just go over the cap by a lil n confirm it? id love to start the new season in full gear =P


Okay, uploaded a screenie of the whole screen (minus my name ofcourse), and I spent a bit 'o honor to proof its true  :Wink:

----------


## Parog

Moved to elite as it seems to be plausible, and as I have no access to elite exploits ( wtf? ) even though I'm modding there.

----------


## Ground Zero

> so i see so far noone confirmed this, i think this screenshot was made in paint.
> 
> edit: holy shit i just closed my wow before server crash and i got free honor! PROOF!!!!:


 lol.

Non the less, Tested + Confirmed +Rep x3

----------


## ReidE96

@folk going BLIZZARD MONITORS!

It's in the terms for the site that you cannot use the forum if you're a blizz employee. Guest browsing, well, I don't think that's covered, but in signing up you accept that you're not connected to blizz.

----------


## schlumpf

OH MY GOD, there is text prohibiting Blizzard from watching these forums! That will totally help. 

Noone even reads those terms. Not even Blizzard. And if: Who cares? 
They are here and will be here.

----------


## Dragonshadow

Hey if we do find out someone is a blizz person we can sue the shit out've em  :Big Grin: 

Also nice sploit.

----------


## Hellgawd

*Confirmed working ;O
And it makes sense, once you're above the cap, they most likely didn't program any safeguards, presuming that their simple 'cap' would prevent anything from happening, and lag has caused all sorts of other mishaps, so I somewhat presumed this would work before I tried it anyways*

----------


## Cypher

> @folk going BLIZZARD MONITORS!
> 
> It's in the terms for the site that you cannot use the forum if you're a blizz employee. Guest browsing, well, I don't think that's covered, but in signing up you accept that you're not connected to blizz.



Yeah, that's really gonna stop them.

/sarcasm

Set someone up to browse the site for you but don't tell them you're connected to Blizzard, they have plausible deniability, you have the information.

Gee, that was hard....

----------


## Parog

Would love to know how EXACTLY you did it. Can't get this to work myself.

----------


## ReidE96

My point with the terms is that if Blizzard _do_ monitor stuff and we catch them, they're in a massive load of legal shit.

----------


## Verye

> My point with the terms is that if Blizzard _do_ monitor stuff and we catch them, they're in a massive load of legal shit.


Except we'd never catch them because they wouldn't be idiots about it.

Most likely they only have access to the donator section, _maybe_ contributor. But either way, we'd never know who it is.

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Except we'd never catch them because they wouldn't be idiots about it.
> 
> Most likely they only have access to the donator section, _maybe_ contributor. But either way, we'd never know who it is.


...or maybe, _moderator?!?_ *rolls eyes* Don't look at me!

Ontopic: I tried too, but can't seem to get it to work. Must have to be extremely lucky and perfect timing inorder for it to work.

----------


## Hellgawd

I dropped below the cap and tried to do it again and wasn't successful, I'm going to keep trying to get it to work again. Either it was hotfixed (which I doubt) or it really is about luck.

----------


## Syncness

Is there some sort of program around that can be used to lag down your internet? Perhaps by uploading a lot (I tried to have torrents up for the double tabard exploit and my net was still too fast).

Btw, someone mentioned MS, that's pretty much ping, so how does opening lots of IE's help?

----------


## Parog

> Is there some sort of program around that can be used to lag down your internet? Perhaps by uploading a lot (I tried to have torrents up for the double tabard exploit and my net was still too fast).
> 
> Btw, someone mentioned MS, that's pretty much ping, so how does opening lots of IE's help?



I couldn't get enough lag either. I'm BG botting atm and I'll be using net limiter to lag myself. =)

----------


## 7itanium

yes.. honor cap being increased would make it very possible for you to be full Season armor the day it realeases.. that is the reason the honor cap is there to prevent people from doing this

----------


## DeMoN

1. blizzard could give 2 shits about mmowned. any exploits or glitches they fix is due to carebear reporting, dev discovery, or flagged inaccuraccys in their databases. why i know this does not matter. as well the entire active mmowned community makes up for less than 1% of their entire active player base.

2. legality? you kidding? some words on a site ToS would not stop them from a massive counter suite that would completely drain the resources of both ket and hetrog. as well almost any "hackign", "warez", "just for knowledge" based sites all have the infamouse "if you are a goverment agent go away now" in their ToS. That does not stop the gov from looking at the material on the site and then shutting them down if the determination is made to do so.

3. leechers need to learn the differance between "elite wow exploits" & "elite discussion"

4. if this works its actually pretty cool, BUT it would be easy for blizz to detect by simply looking in the databse for which users have over 75k honor, and either resetting to cap or resetting to 0. as well this would impact those who did exploit this most by resetting jsut prior to next season release. 

anyways i don't care, i don't even play wow anymore. lol

-mE

----------


## Obama

> 1. Blizzard could give 2 shits about mmowned. Any exploits or glitches they fix is due to carebear reporting, dev discovery, or flagged inaccuraccys in their databases. Why i know this does not matter. As well the entire active mmowned community makes up for less than 1% of their entire active player base.
> 
> 2. Legality? You kidding? Some words on a site tos would not stop them from a massive counter suite that would completely drain the resources of both ket and hetrog. As well almost any "hackign", "warez", "just for knowledge" based sites all have the infamouse "if you are a goverment agent go away now" in their tos. That does not stop the gov from looking at the material on the site and then shutting them down if the determination is made to do so.
> 
> 3. Leechers need to learn the differance between "elite wow exploits" & "elite discussion"
> 
> 4. If this works its actually pretty cool, but it would be easy for blizz to detect by simply looking in the databse for which users have over 75k honor, and either resetting to cap or resetting to 0. As well this would impact those who did exploit this most by resetting jsut prior to next season release. 
> 
> Anyways i don't care, i don't even play wow anymore. Lol
> ...



qft .

----------


## jzf

if anyone was a blizzard spy it'd probably be me lol

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Tried with 2k MS (torrents downloading on high settings) , didn't worked for me unfortunately. 

I can't get past the 2k MS for some reason, if anyone knows how to lagg like 5k or even 10k please post it here ^^

----------


## ReidE96

Soul, download 10 files at once with no limit on their connection speed whilst using Piggy's lag creator thingy  :Smile:

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Did it worked for you :O meh need to wait till next reset, all dailies already done and in vain lol.

----------


## Aldun

After another few tries, it worked again for me, so I can confirm 3.2 did *not* fix this exploit!

And thanks 2d for moving this thread <3

----------


## Edder

Does it work with 'Call to arms' pvp daylie too?

----------


## Aldun

Not sure, you could try, but I'd say play save and do it on Wg dailys, since thats confirmed to work

----------


## Oynkeh

It should work on the daily-honor-quest too. Same concept, Same reward, diff honorgain. Enough to get you over the cap.

Im gonna try this tomorrow, as i already done the ''weekly's''
Anyone els wanna try this? Would be alot more easy. If u fail 3 times in a row, atleast u can try it on the daily's.

----------


## Rogue Slice

So it works? Any recommened programs for creating lag?

----------


## Mantraz

Didnt work, logged back in and quest was completed (didnt complete during lag).

was at honor cap when i tried. patch 3.2 now obviously.

----------


## Rikeku

Will try this  :Smile:

----------


## Falconfira

> Please ask mod to move this to elite! Too epic exploit for leechers! It will work longer if its in the elite.


To late.


Net limiter can create that lag. lagged myself to chess event in BC

----------


## simen9299

Awesome. Will try asap.

----------


## Aldun

> To late.
> 
> 
> Net limiter can create that lag. lagged myself to chess event in BC


It was in Elite for almost 4weeks, but today I requested to move this back  :Wink: .

----------


## Killalots

I am rather surprised as to why no one has viewed his bottom tabs in his 'Screenshot'

'Windows Live Messenger' *'Emulator Server Exploit'* 'Mmo-Cham...' - Wait what was the second one again??

I'm incredibly sorry to say - THIS DOES NOT WORK - Don't Quote Me on This, as it is more speculation rather than anything.

----------


## Sazxo

confirmed?

----------


## Tasslehoff Burrfoot

I'm saving up my honor now to 75k, i'll try it out for myself later, but it looks amazing

----------


## markus9312

Breaking your thread into pieces (atleast trying too).

You have 0 arena points, but still over the honor cap? Why would you care too farm 75k honor if you never done arena? (small possibility he spent all his arena points but its kinda hard too get 0)
Someone could just see if he got any furious gear on, cba too check models for it.

----------


## Gihelle

> Breaking your thread into pieces (atleast trying too).
> 
> You have 0 arena points, but still over the honor cap? Why would you care too farm 75k honor if you never done arena? (small possibility he spent all his arena points but its kinda hard too get 0)
> Someone could just see if he got any furious gear on, cba too check models for it.


Epic Gems. 

They all cost 10k honor, while the ones via emblems cost 20 (Red/Blue/Yellow) and 10 (Purple/Orange/Green) emblems.

----------


## lolnej7

> Epic Gems. 
> 
> They all cost 10k honor, while the ones via emblems cost 20 (Red/Blue/Yellow) and 10 (Purple/Orange/Green) emblems.





> You have 0 arena points, but still over the honor cap?


u can always do bgs even if u dislike arena? 
aswell as u can farm honor for epic gems, even if u hate pvp at all?

----------


## eSko

> I am rather surprised as to why no one has viewed his bottom tabs in his 'Screenshot'
> 
> 'Windows Live Messenger' *'Emulator Server Exploit'* 'Mmo-Cham...' - Wait what was the second one again??
> 
> I'm incredibly sorry to say - THIS DOES NOT WORK - Don't Quote Me on This, as it is more speculation rather than anything.


who cares about webpages that he had opened? he described it on Wintergrasp quests and I highly doubt there is any free server with Wintgergrasp bg working, so it must be a retail... please don't post bullshits like this without testing it first... :wave:

----------


## Montti

Didin't work for me. :\ had 2800ms, below 10FPS, was honor capped and I managed to finish the weekly like 3-4 times before Alt + F4'd. Logged back in and was still at 75k with the weeklys gone from my quest log.

----------


## Joevlol

> I am rather surprised as to why no one has viewed his bottom tabs in his 'Screenshot'
> 
> 'Windows Live Messenger' *'Emulator Server Exploit'* 'Mmo-Cham...' - Wait what was the second one again??
> 
> I'm incredibly sorry to say - THIS DOES NOT WORK - Don't Quote Me on This, as it is more speculation rather than anything.


Wow, you're an idiot. It's been in the Elite section for weeks, plus the original poster confirmed himself that it works in this patch. 

Also, why on earth would you like.... you know... type in big capitals letters saying it doesn't work and then just say it's a mere speculation. Maybe not posting at all would of been better.

----------


## Aldun

> I am rather surprised as to why no one has viewed his bottom tabs in his 'Screenshot'
> 
> 'Windows Live Messenger' *'Emulator Server Exploit'* 'Mmo-Cham...' - Wait what was the second one again??
> 
> I'm incredibly sorry to say - THIS DOES NOT WORK - Don't Quote Me on This, as it is more speculation rather than anything.


I'm active all over MMOwned, and if you go look to my history of posts you see I'm almost only playing retail  :Wink: . Also, how many private servers have BGs working and active, together with WG etc.




> Breaking your thread into pieces (atleast trying too).
> 
> You have 0 arena points, but still over the honor cap? Why would you care too farm 75k honor if you never done arena? (small possibility he spent all his arena points but its kinda hard too get 0)
> Someone could just see if he got any furious gear on, cba too check models for it.


I don't like arena, and since last season I have never played enough arena to get points .. I like BG's tho.


Also, the exploit is also already confirmed by Hellgawd and some others, so why do you still think it doesnt work?

----------


## eSko

> Also, the exploit is also already confirmed by Hellgawd, so why do you still think it doesnt work?


because they are stupid ******s and they envy you your off-limit honor which they are not able to earn...

----------


## Aldun

> because they are stupid ******s and they envy you your off-limit honor which they are not able to earn...


Calling someone who works for this site a ****** isn't too smart. Also, I guess you're just too lazy to try till it works?

----------


## eSko

lol I called ****** those who tell that it doesn't work, not you... I am working on it ATM - just about 55k honor now...

----------


## Aldun

Lol my bad, you can read your post in 2 ways indeed ^^

----------


## Edder

Tested with pvp daylie and doesnt work, will try it again with WG quests when the resets.

----------


## bambam922

> I am rather surprised as to why no one has viewed his bottom tabs in his 'Screenshot'
> 
> 'Windows Live Messenger' *'Emulator Server Exploit'* 'Mmo-Cham...' - Wait what was the second one again??
> 
> I'm incredibly sorry to say - THIS DOES NOT WORK - Don't Quote Me on This, as it is more speculation rather than anything.





As you can see.... ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
It is the same as in his screenshot.
He was just simply browsing the Private Server section.

----------


## Sensisativa

Well, I tried it with 28k+ ms, with the WG daily and still did not go over the cap. 

I will be trying mutiple times till I hear it has been fixed or a new way to get this to work.

And if anyone is wondering how I got a ms of 28k+, it was pretty easy.

1 - Open 10+ firefoxes (I had 13)
2 - Go to Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test
3 - Start a speed test with any location on every copy of firefox
4 - Download a few movies with max upload/download speeds
5 - Open wow
6 - Profit??

It did not get me the results I had hoped for, but there is another battle in 25 mins, and I still have a few dailies left to test.

Hope this helped in some way....

----------


## ieatglueandstuff

> I have to say that this sounds very, very weird. Can FPS lag and quick WoW shut down really break the allmighty cap. Nonethless the cap and the honor is stored SERVER side. It might also be just a graphical bug like the the 1 s = 1 gold thing etc. Do not get your hopes up. Could OP please post a screenshot of the whole screen? That doesn't guarantee that it isn't fake tho!


FPS lag doesnt come from opening alot of bandwidth hogging programs....

----------


## Roaringjet

Go ahead, as soon as blizz founds out you have any more than 75 000 honor youre banned :>

----------


## eSko

imho this requires a server-side lag, not client side... because you cannot make server-side lag, I reccomend to save 75k honor + finished WG quests for the Season7 and try this again on S7 release day... I am sure that the server will be very laggy (everýone buying new gear, everyone raiding new bosses in VoA and Trial etc...)

----------


## momzor

awsome will try it asap!!!

----------


## fknsonikk

just try to complete the quests with the same lag on your side and in the middle of a wintergrasp battle, which sure enough makes quite a lot of server-side lag, at the very least in that small area.. The quests at the fortress stairs would be best suited to try this..

----------


## Gary135791

> @folk going BLIZZARD MONITORS!
> 
> It's in the terms for the site that you cannot use the forum if you're a blizz employee. Guest browsing, well, I don't think that's covered, but in signing up you accept that you're not connected to blizz.


Hey again Reid  :Wink: .

I can safely say that Blizzard does have users on this site. The ToS of the forum means NOTHING to them.

Think about it? What can Blizzard do if you break the ToS and swear in WoW? Can they sue you? No. But they can ban you. Do you honestly think that MMOwned will sue Blizzard for breaking their ToS? Do you honestly think they would WIN?

----------


## mmhelm

> Move to elite.


The real exploits deserve to not be fixed, and the leecher part of these forums needs to be near deserted and filled with scrubs and emo kids.

----------


## xipwnedux

This is Epic.

----------


## mcleodblade

It's a useless exploit because it doesn't work, well it does and it doesn't.

I got over the honor cap after 2 weeks of trying this, after I got over I saved up to 90k honor, I went to buy 9 epic gems but it wouldn't let me (I tried to buy 9 red gems by shift clicking and putting in "9" and pressing okay) and it said I didn't have enough honor so I bought them 1 at a time and when I was down to 20k honor I tried to buy another and instead of giving me a gem it put my honor down to 5k. Meaning it's only client side and all that extra honor you farmed isn't actually there. 

Grats on putting an exploit that doesn't actually work in Elite section because someone who didn't try it said it worked. Those of you who rep'd the OP, fail.

----------


## remnever

i smell photoshop

----------


## eSko

ok is there anyone who farmed 75k+ of honor and was able to use all of the honor?

----------


## Aldun

> ok is there anyone who farmed 75k+ of honor and was able to use all of the honor?


For so far, me, Hellgawd and 2 friends on my server. Many others said they were going to try but didn't respond again, or said they couldn't do it  :Wink:

----------


## Deliverer

Guys I opened internet a gaziilion times it didnt work  :Frown: 

How is lag born? And how do I close back internet?

----------


## faralos

Nice find gonna try this out..

----------


## snazzyjdawg

Tryed had 20K ping with all the speedtests open still nothing... ill try again at the next WG tomorow!

----------


## Norrin

Going to try this..

----------


## eSko

how long will it take to you to understand, that this requires a server-side lag, so your trillions of FFs and torrents wouldn't help...

----------


## lelos

what happend to me last season i made a tick to refound my deadly gladiator back so when i got the honor points back i had 85k honor
but when new season started and i logged on my char my honor points was back to 75k so i doubt this will work just to know

----------


## gifted

damn : /

had been looking forward to abusing this

----------


## Aldun

> damn : /
> 
> had been looking forward to abusing this



"had"? It's still working atm, some people just can't get it (not the right / enough lag etc)

----------


## Friedhooof

Everybody will take only 75k honor into the new season

----------


## Premium-mmo

a quick question, did you test to BUY some items after over-Capping it? what i want to say is that maybe just the numbers are bugged, and it does not really give you honor, even if its written.

Ill try it anywayz.

----------


## darkriderking

> Please ask mod to move this to elite! Too epic exploit for leechers! It will work longer if its in the elite.


your a leecher who bought donator..

----------


## Aldun

> a quick question, did you test to BUY some items after over-Capping it? what i want to say is that maybe just the numbers are bugged, and it does not really give you honor, even if its written.
> 
> Ill try it anywayz.


Yes, I had another pic at the start, but then people asked me to upload one from my full screen + a bit reduced honor to proof you can spend it.

----------


## Phygar

> Well, I tried it with 28k+ ms, with the WG daily and still did not go over the cap. 
> 
> I will be trying mutiple times till I hear it has been fixed or a new way to get this to work.
> 
> And if anyone is wondering how I got a ms of 28k+, it was pretty easy.
> 
> 1 - Open 10+ firefoxes (I had 13)
> 2 - Go to Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test
> 3 - Start a speed test with any location on every copy of firefox
> ...


NetLimiter - The Ultimate Bandwidth Shaper would also work.

----------


## Mortenzlol

Donators are contributing to the site, just in a different way than the "contributors". Contributors aren't necessarly better than the Donators, so please, stop this elitism. It's just like the pvp forums, low rated people (Donators) getting flamed on by the elitists (contributors).

----------


## Aldun

Bumpie, since it still isnt hotfixed oO

----------


## Lumpedwink

That is pretty cool! I am going to try this!

----------


## Ced

Did it work for people?  :Smile:

----------


## Aldun

Yes it did, look back and you'll see people confirming it  :Smile:

----------


## Souffless

Haha gj, gonna try when i hit 80 ^^

----------


## 12332111

Just amazing...going to try  :Big Grin: 
But I have to be capped first...

----------


## Znox

Pretty nice find altho it didn't work for me. I'll give it a couple more tries tho

----------


## Gili

I thought Blizz fixed this in 3.2 or something. However, I'll try this when there's a game going.

----------


## il2b

I don't really think this would work, I though I guess it could be possible...

How about someone that has gotten this to work then spends all of that honor. Not just some of it. Try to spend more than 75k. Then we'll know if it really works or not.

----------


## Aldun

> I don't really think this would work, I though I guess it could be possible...
> 
> How about someone that has gotten this to work then spends all of that honor. Not just some of it. Try to spend more than 75k. Then we'll know if it really works or not.


I'm not going to spend all my honor just to proof something that has been confirmed many times.. But go on and do it yourself  :Wink:

----------


## rep09

I think this work,but it's not a great idea,blizzard can easy search the honor of each player as it's serverside and it's stored in their database so problably they will ban soon all people which are over the honor cap of 75000honor points.

----------


## Uchiha1911

Why would you get banned? It's not an exploit, you just accidentally were at the honor cap and accidentally turned in the quest with 1000000000 ms?

----------


## BloodhoofMage

> Why would you get banned? It's not an exploit, you just accidentally were at the honor cap and accidentally turned in the quest with 1000000000 ms?


Wrong, using 'mistakes by Blizzard' = exploiting

----------


## sirjason

Thanks for the info!

----------


## Ponjon

Will try it  :Smile:  Awesome if it works :P

----------


## sheepking

But you can also tell blizzard that this was an accident with a Bug. They cant ban you for an accident or a mistake from their side.

----------


## rep09

> But you can also tell blizzard that this was an accident with a Bug. They cant ban you for an accident or a mistake from their side.


If you had read the contract which you must accept before making an account,you will know which Blizzard can ban you without reason if they want.

----------


## sheepking

Ye but you can also appeal the ban wen you think they didnt have the rite to ban it

----------


## Innit

> Ye but you can also appeal the ban wen you think they didnt have the rite to ban it



You can appeal it if you think that you deserved the ban, they don't care.

You are wrong, don't try and get away on technicalities.

----------


## edstrqm

When both BC + Wotlk came out blizzard reseted honour points

----------


## Norrin

> When both BC + Wotlk came out blizzard reseted honour points


Wrong they only reset honor points in Wrath. (As far as I can remember)

----------


## edstrqm

> Wrong they only reset honor points in Wrath. (As far as I can remember)


Hmm u might be right, cant remember either.
I still think they will reset when new exp comes

----------


## gouland

very nice trick  :Smile:  thanks man

----------


## zperson1

just started reading this thread. If this is in fact from server side lag, can you incorporate the pink elekk trick in conjunction with this? also a way to test to see if the honor has actually been obtained and not just a client side bug you would have to exceed 150k honor.....ie get like 200k honor and go to the vendor and attempt to buy 8 epic gems. just some thoughts

----------


## Shleven

This is such bull. I can't believe so many people bought into it. And it has only been you repeatedly confirming this not anyone else.
All the same, well played... you succesfully haggled the absolute shit out of peoples rep.

----------


## adrian1337

Only got that once, was during a huge server lagg.. seconds before server shutdown

----------


## adrian1337

Worked only once for me, during huge server lagg toh

----------


## adrian1337

sorry for double post  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aldun

> This is such bull. I can't believe so many people bought into it. And it has only been you repeatedly confirming this not anyone else.
> All the same, well played... you succesfully haggled the absolute shit out of peoples rep.


Can you actually READ what people said before talking bullshit? Enough people confirmed it.

----------


## Soj

> It's a useless exploit because it doesn't work, well it does and it doesn't.
> 
> I got over the honor cap after 2 weeks of trying this, after I got over I saved up to 90k honor, I went to buy 9 epic gems but it wouldn't let me (I tried to buy 9 red gems by shift clicking and putting in "9" and pressing okay) and it said I didn't have enough honor so I bought them 1 at a time and when I was down to 20k honor I tried to buy another and instead of giving me a gem it put my honor down to 5k. Meaning it's only client side and all that extra honor you farmed isn't actually there. 
> 
> Grats on putting an exploit that doesn't actually work in Elite section because someone who didn't try it said it worked. Those of you who rep'd the OP, fail.



The reason i didnt try this exploit (i had 75k and i was going to try it) is because this person (if hes telling the truth) actually took the time to extensively test this exploit and found that the honor wasnt actually there.

To quote the OP:




> I'm not going to spend all my honor just to proof something that has been confirmed many times.. But go on and do it yourself


All i see that has been confirmed is that you can bypass the cap, but not that you can spend all you accrue.

You seem to be able to duplicate it quite easily, it would be a good idea to show yourself buying 8x epic gems in a row, as it seems mcleodblade wasnt able to do such a thing.

Just an ovservation.

----------


## ReAcTiOnZ

*So hang on, You can bypass the cap but can't spend it? Great =-(*

----------


## Aldun

If you kept an eye on the thread from the beginning: I had a screenie with different amount of honor first but people asked me to spend a bit to proof its possible, so I did. In other words, you can spend it. No idea why you couldnt tho (I tried on pvp gear, maybe thats the difference?)

----------


## Soj

Dont get me wrong Aldun, i really want this to be possible as its has the makings to be one of the best exploits possible right now. 

However ive got to take into consideration noone has fully confirmed the honor you get is definately spendable.

mcleodblade tried and he said even though he had the honor for 8 gems it wouldnt let him buy them, so there is every chance that this is just graphical until someone conclusively proves otherwise unfortunately  :Frown:

----------


## TimmeH32

If this DOES actually work, there is no way in hell I would do this, and it would be very bannable.. Seriously, this is one of those exploits thats really not worth doing.

----------


## zperson1

if it was client side would it be too difficult for Aldun to log into a diff machine & see if his honor is different get a quick screenshot, and post result?

----------


## Yunisha1990

is this sitll working?

----------


## Soj

The ability to go over (or seeming exceed) the cap is still there, however not simple to do, read the whole thread for tips on how people did it.

Client side and server side isnt exactly like you imagine zperson1, doesnt matter which computer you log on the results will likely be the same. Its what the server thinks you have. 

The only way to conclusively prove or disprove if the honor reflected is the actual honor you have to play with is by buying something exceeding the 75k honor value, IE 8 epic gems.

----------


## sendrome

this does work!

----------


## frozenthorn

Moving to elite really doesn't help anything, you think blizz can't afford a little cash to get in the "cool people" sections of these sites? seriiously, sounds like your all asking to get a suspension and removal of all your honor...

If blizz doesn't already ban people for this, they probably don't see it as a serious issue but I wouldn't risk it personally, stats like this are recorded in databases, a query to report players with over 75k honor is way too easy.

----------


## Jaman007

Confirmed! It works.

----------


## wow4Supplier

Like,is it just me,or does this guy have "Emulator Server Exploits" Opened in Internet Explorer?

----------


## Dragonez

> Like,is it just me,or does this guy have "Emulator Server Exploits" Opened in Internet Explorer?


Look at page 6 of this thread.

----------


## Jonneponken

Does this work with the daily BG quest too?

----------


## icanhasskill

I love you :,) lol

----------


## five

was realy usefull

----------


## [email protected]

This worked for me! +rep

----------


## Arxi

This is sick! realy tnx for sharing m8

----------


## Klotz

Going to try this now. +Rep

----------


## KRANTZ

> My point with the terms is that if Blizzard _do_ monitor stuff and we catch them, they're in a massive load of legal shit.


hahahaha just died laughing

----------


## Lucifear

Lag.. the source of all awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dalle

Is it lag on your PC you need or a high MS lag??

----------


## Dragonez

You need server lag.

----------


## Dalle

well I have an 50/50 connection and are not allowed to use Torrents, any1 knows how I get an high MS then?

----------


## Sayu

> well I have an 50/50 connection and are not allowed to use Torrents, any1 knows how I get an high MS then?


normal downloads via ur browser?

----------


## Miksu

Use netlimiter to get high MS

----------


## Benchwarmer

> If you kept an eye on the thread from the beginning: I had a screenie with different amount of honor first but people asked me to spend a bit to proof its possible, so I did. In other words, you can spend it. No idea why you couldnt tho (I tried on pvp gear, maybe thats the difference?)


No, where youre wrong is that you only spent a little honor, probably under 75k i would believe, it would still show you lost honor of course, but until you ACTUALLY spend over 75k at once than the rest of the honor over the honor cap isnt really spendable. 

so yeah, you can spend the 75k you HAD but not the extra you gained over the honor cap

----------


## Aldun

> No, where youre wrong is that you only spent a little honor, probably under 75k i would believe, it would still show you lost honor of course, but until you ACTUALLY spend over 75k at once than the rest of the honor over the honor cap isnt really spendable. 
> 
> so yeah, you can spend the 75k you HAD but not the extra you gained over the honor cap


Can you stop talking bullshit if you haven't tried it yourself? I've bought exactly 12 gems, which as far as I know is more then 75k.

----------


## brown01040206

Works thnx man

----------


## Dalle

I really hopes I can get it working for me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Soj

> Can you stop talking bullshit if you haven't tried it yourself? I've bought exactly 12 gems, which as far as I know is more then 75k.


12 gems all at once? Care to provide a screenshot?

----------


## duno19

nice man gj....... xD

----------


## Dalle

Hmm it dosn't work for me :O :S

----------


## Dalle

can you do it whit the daily BG too??

----------


## Riitz

Gonna try this today, nice exploit!

----------


## Dalle

Does it work on EU server, cuz I rly can't get it working :O :S

----------


## jpte

Not working for me either ;( (EU)

----------


## andreww360

epic!  :Big Grin:  nice trick

----------


## oO-Mat-Oo

This might actually work - the question is about the ban. They can't do what some people said back in the time, i mean query who had/has more than 75k honor... Because if you let's say Buy a item that costs 62k, get up to 15k and ask for a refund, you're gonna have more than the cap. And you can spend it; aand it's pretty regular stuff for gms nowadays 

( even if since the 2 hour give-back stuff they're saying you can just do it once for life per char )

-1st post btw =|

----------


## earthFlower

more like a trick than a exploit because it's very very hard to redo it.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

this is work on live servers ? or already fixed? :/

----------


## Aldun

Nice necro  :Stick Out Tongue:  But for me it's still working yes.

----------


## Sayu

> this is work on live servers ? or already fixed? :/


in soviet russia, threads necro you.
but seriously, was a necro like this really needed? PM the OP if you just got a single question. necro bumping is really not cool.

----------


## master voodoo

*If this trick works it might be very beneficial for the future as the next patch is coming out tomorrow (12/7/09). I'm going to try this and rep. if this works and finally consider this LEGENDARY*

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Nice necro  But for me it's still working yes.


tnanks for answer  :Smile:

----------


## Bladestorm

cool stuff. I won't use it though since pvp sucks.

----------


## Andros

This is indeed epic O: +rep

----------


## Barrt73Rus

not work for me on patch 3.3  :Frown: wrote - you've already scored the maximum number of honor points

----------


## x Royal x

Sayu got banned? Hell yes.
On topic: Yeah, not working for me as of today, 12/11

----------


## yami3803

Damn not working for me =(

----------


## PixelFlame

I'll try it later

----------


## camdor

Amazing exploit man, just tried today and still works

----------


## TehKrad

this looks very probable, as it seems to be similar to dupe tricks used in blizzard's older game D2LOD. hmm.. need a more efficient way of creating lag between YOU and the SERVER. anyone got good ideas?

thanks.

*oh yea, now that I think of it and since it is not mentioned.. a better way to create lag would be to spam packets of some sort..

hmm..*

----------


## Phishstiks

This works with the repeatable token turn in honor quest as well. If you are lagging really badly as you turn it in you can get over the honor cap. I did mass turnins a few weeks back while lagging, I dcd and logged back on with 95k honor which i used to buy multiple items.

----------


## Mollymus

I didn't read through all the comments, but is it just me or has this been posten like 10 times? I have atleast read this with some time between atleast 10 times and I am pretty sure it was all on mmowned:/
Edit, maybe its just this post I keep reading because people bump it :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aldun

I have never seen it posted before except from 1 repost that was deleted quickly, so I think it's just the endless bump you're seeing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sebatiger

Ill never even get mine capped..

I like pve lol

----------


## kallepelle

Just tryed it out and it dident work for me.

----------


## catstyle

> It's a useless exploit because it doesn't work, well it does and it doesn't.
> 
> I got over the honor cap after 2 weeks of trying this, after I got over I saved up to 90k honor, I went to buy 9 epic gems but it wouldn't let me (I tried to buy 9 red gems by shift clicking and putting in "9" and pressing okay) and it said I didn't have enough honor so I bought them 1 at a time and when I was down to 20k honor I tried to buy another and instead of giving me a gem it put my honor down to 5k. Meaning it's only client side and all that extra honor you farmed isn't actually there. 
> 
> Grats on putting an exploit that doesn't actually work in Elite section because someone who didn't try it said it worked. Those of you who rep'd the OP, fail.


Just quoting you so people can see it.  :Smile: 
bump on this guys text.

----------


## Aldun

Catstyle, there have been quite some confirms that you can also spend it, so yea.. (Including staff + contributors.)

----------


## Barrt73Rus

this already fixed on 3.3, i create TONS of lags, and complete quest on WG :/ press alt+f4, join in game - result 75k honor stand =\

----------


## Shandrìl

Just tryed it out and it dident work for me.

----------


## zeulus

wow it worked i got 90 k honor sooo gr8
move to elite please.

----------


## skaterperson

I hope this works, gunna try it when my dailys reset

----------


## Adi31

I made this work by using WG Commendations. using the lag method, I just spammed the commendation and it popped me over the limit.

----------


## Arious

Well, I tried like 5x with the repeatable turnins with like 8 wows open(I got a slow pc to begin with) and my fps was extremely low but I dont think that has anything to do with the lag thats needed(could be wrong) is it needed server side or can opening the wows actually effect it? Any tips on how I can actually get it to work? im sitting at 75000 do i need to be able to gain honor?

----------


## neilbs

sighh wasted all my wintergrasp honor from quests for this week =(

----------


## Beepzz

I'm wondering if the extra honor points will reset sometimes, or if they will stay forever until they are spent.

----------


## Jermzter

This doesnt work period!

Guy is just trying to get rep, and all those nubs saying it works is his alts...

----------


## Draigars

Seems great... but that doesn't work for me.

----------


## Aldun

> This doesnt work period!
> 
> Guy is just trying to get rep, and all those nubs saying it works is his alts...


Then tell me how comes that I don't got banned, while having high rep on many of them? Dubble+ accounts is illegal yknow.

----------


## Laferty

Outside the fact of it working or not, My guess is that with the next update (that puts in anything buyable with honor) a reset to honor would occure checking for people over the cap. 

If it didnt happen , Blizz really is as stupid as i thought they were.

----------


## Aldun

Sigh @ people saying I'm the only one who confirmed etc..





> lol.
> 
> Non the less, Tested + Confirmed +Rep x3





> *Confirmed working ;O
> And it makes sense, once you're above the cap, they most likely didn't program any safeguards, presuming that their simple 'cap' would prevent anything from happening, and lag has caused all sorts of other mishaps, so I somewhat presumed this would work before I tried it anyways*







> Only got that once, was during a huge server lagg.. seconds before server shutdown





> this does work!






> Confirmed! It works.





> This worked for me! +rep





> wow it worked i got 90 k honor sooo gr8
> move to elite please.




+a buttload of leechers that I cba quoting since you'd probably say "Amg it are his alts!" Well, get a mod to check IPs then or so.

----------


## Spraypaint

Did this today after an alt hit the honor cap. Had a combination of downloads/multiple WoWs/youtube vids buffering etc.

Sitting at a pretty 112k honor and the bots getting ready to roll =)

Additionally, as a lazy leecher, i say move this.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

may have a program for creating tons of lag?  :Big Grin:  because I ran 20 torrents, more downloads, and ping still does not increase

----------


## inforsir

not workin for me i use cpu killer 3 to get lag i clicked the complete button then i alt+f4 and it wont work for me im at 75k honor cap

----------


## [Z]em

will try this out when capped, i hope it works :P

----------


## Oh_B_City

Aldun, you still haven't confirmed or proved that you could buy over 7 epic gems at once. The numbers may show that you are over the honor limit, but that may just be the number on your screen but you still only have 75k. You said you've bought 12 epic gems. Did you buy 7, farm more honor, then get another 5?

----------


## Whowantstoknow

Does this still work? Season 7 ended today I would love to have full furious next tuesday =P

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Does this still work? Season 7 ended today I would love to have full furious next tuesday =P


not work for me.

----------


## DjRicko

Does not work!

----------


## Starcraft1535

> may have a program for creating tons of lag?  because I ran 20 torrents, more downloads, and ping still does not increase


try a lag switch 
[YT]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5gE-ihY_EG0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5gE-ihY_EG0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YT]

----------


## anacy

that's awesome, already spent my rep today, sorry

----------


## garoboldy

I don't think the lag switch would work too well with WoW. BUT I can't confirm it so I shall test it lol. Wife is gonna kill me for stealing a light switch from the kitchen tonight lol.

----------


## Starcraft1535

> I don't think the lag switch would work too well with WoW. BUT I can't confirm it so I shall test it lol. Wife is gonna kill me for stealing a light switch from the kitchen tonight lol.


 I know it works for fps games :P never try it for wow

----------


## Soulsseeker

sounds interesting, gotta try that.

----------


## henri83

im gone try this hope i wil get it to work

----------


## Trollblod

No, this is not working, for most people it won't work, it's probably just a server thingie I guess, tried it on my server for ages, my friends have done the same on their servers.

----------


## deqq

dont think this is working

----------


## Name0

We only have 1 screen shot?

----------


## ninjapuncher

I tried like 5 times but it didn't work, i also tried with 3 different toons that had max honor (75k)

----------


## Reapin

Nice looks good gonna try it next time I decided to pvp  :Smile:

----------


## Vaqxine1

Tried it a bunch of times and I can't get it to work. 
Also, there are no other screenshots, has anyone actually managed to do this properly?

----------


## bwu

not workin for me

----------


## theluls

If this has ever worked, it would have been highly situational and server-side, quest rewards are not given by the client, which is why laggers of any extent do not get duplicate quest rewards, etc. etc.

If you do get incredibly lucky and awarded additional honour for whatever reason, there's no saying they won't remove it before the next season or investigate your account if their database shows you've got more than 75k honour.

Consider this: a list of an entire battlegroup's players in a spreadsheet
arrange in ascending honour, to check how many people are stocking up for S8.
I think it'd be a pretty quick investigation / fix if they saw anybody with more than 75k honour, 100 BG marks, or anything past the hard cap.


edit: my recommendation would be to simply do the quest without turning it in, saving the turn-in for the season start, thus giving yourself the honour you would get from the quests (3.7k~?) as a kick-start when you buy your first piece, instead of wasting it on a potential and highly situational server mistake that could end up getting more complicated than a little extra honour would be worth.

----------


## Joxi

Tested this now 6 times with 15k ms and still not worked yet, gonna test with less MS and see if it makes any diffrence but so far i only can say its not working, but maybe im doing something wrong

----------


## h4xz0r

hawt! it worked.. D: gj

----------


## HiddenFear

Tried with 49k m/s latency (<3 crappy college internet) and did NOT work.

----------


## mobikenobi

it doesnt matter what your latency is, its the server lag that matters

----------


## xIceZero

Would a quest turn-in + alt+f4 work?

----------


## thedruid

Does this work with daily BG quest? Cuz i have already made the WG quest and next week i'm gonna spend all my honor :/

----------


## Horscht

didn't work for me

----------


## Skuddle

Worked however it was just a mere glitch in the facial value vs the real value.

When it added the amount to my total I had 179k Honor.

Doing a /reloadui shows that the actual honor doesn't carry over. Also mind you, if you disable all addon's that hook into the frames and uses the counting system. It doesn't work. Your seeing just an eye trick.

----------


## MabusPwns

People stop doing this.

The number you see is not really there.

You'll be sad when you go to spend honor, and find it not be usable. 

Go back almost 10 pages, this is pretty much a year exploit.

----------

